#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  meditatieprogramma te Marokko

## Find your smile again

Ik woon nu bijna 1 jaar in Marokko met de bedoeling mensen in een vakantiesfeer tot rust te brengen. Een grote zoektocht naar jouw entiteit, nood aan time out, trauma verwerking of gewoon zin om jezelf even te verruimen?
Wees welkom te Marrakesh en omstreken. Ik werk ook een programma spirituele persoonlijke groei uit tijdens de Ramadan. 
informatie: De stille groei naar jezelf | Termote Hilde, find your smile again – Zwevegem-Marrakesh

----------

